# flowing sheet metal



## alexiae

Hi, I need a meaning for flowing sheet metal in the following phrase. I hope it's enough context. "Car make is a year into wearing fresh, flowing sheet metal."
Thanks.


----------



## rodelu2

Se refiere al diseño de la carrocería, a la chapa que fluye, es armoniosa, elegante.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo no termino de entender la frase.
¿Qué significa *Car make is a year into wearing...* ?

Concuerdo con *Rodelu2 *en la traducción de _fresh, flowing metal sheet,_ pero  el resto no logro entenderlo.

Alguien que me desasne, please!!!


----------



## alexiae

I'm sorry about the context. I just didn't want to write the name of the car, thatis what I meant. Sorry and thanks because answer is good.Great.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Me alegro que hayas encontrado lo que necesitabas.

_... is a year into wearing ..._  es lo que no logro entender.


----------



## alexiae

Bueno, yo lo traduje como .... es un año en el que el auto tendrá .... pero no estoy segura.
Gracias, de todas formas.


----------



## rodelu2

Quiere decir que ya hace un año desde que comenzó a lucir la nueva línea.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Muchas gracias por aclararme, no recuerdo haber visto antes la construcción _is a year into_.
Aprendí algo nuevo (al menos para mí)


----------



## alexiae

Thanks! Eso es lo que estaba buscando.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

alexiae said:


> Eso es lo que estaba buscando.


¿Qué cosa? ¿Que aprenda algo nuevo?


----------

